# Peoria Woodford county&#039;s



## kerkerh22 (Apr 26, 2013)

Went out to two different places in Woodford an Peoria county found 22 in Woodford an 17 in Peoria give it a week an hope we get this rain


----------



## morelroad (May 2, 2013)

Did you go out today? I was out this weekend by secor and didn't see any. It was dry this weekend, but with this rain we should be good.


----------



## natnat7w (Apr 25, 2013)

Still Pretty early but they r starting around Peoria area. Must be patient at least 4 now! 
 
Small greys first official find 4 day!


----------



## hopppalong (Apr 21, 2013)

just got in with 39 yellows found in woodford county


----------



## gonners1979 (May 1, 2014)

them dont look yellow to me we have like 3 or 4 differnt colors of shrooms here in illinois we have grey brown yellow and black look it up


----------



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

my goodness why is everyone so miserable? lol we need some sun and vitamin D to get those dopamine levels up


----------



## pokanoka (Apr 27, 2014)

Metalsboyfriend was jmiff78 until he was banned yesterday. Some people were just born pathetic losers and have to prove it at every opportunity.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

And now he has to go thru the hassle of signing up again. He'll get tired of it soon.


----------

